

Visual Website Optimizer is hiring Engineers in Delhi - sparshgupta
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/careers.php

======
vimalg2
Paras is my role model for the growing Indian Startup scene.

# Bootstrapped

# Good challenges at work.

# Pays his engineers well because of Day 1 Cashflow.

I sincerely hope he attracts the best talent; he deserves it.

I cant say the same for the rest of the so-called 'startups' in India.
Equity/ownership is unheard of in most places.

Note to Indian 'Founders': The word 'startup' is not an euphemism for 'pays
peanuts because we are small'. ;)

~~~
paraschopra
Thanks for your kind words! Yep, plan is to pay at par with best companies out
there. Startup shouldn't mean less salary!

------
krat0sprakhar
Opening for an intern, Paras?

~~~
paraschopra
Hey, definitely. Please get in touch (if you haven't done already).

------
user24
Hey, a friend of mine from university works there. Hi Sparsh! (It's Howard)

~~~
sparshgupta
Hey Howard.. Good to see you here.

~~~
user24
hehe, I didn't even notice you were the submitter on this!

Anyway, Visual Website Optimiser has always struck me as a really great
product. I keep pushing to use A/B testing for our stuff work, it's where the
future is!

------
combiclickwise
admirable. you guys are doing very well. Keep at it

------
kunjaan
What is extreme javascript programming?

------
canrev2000
A post for one job opening in Delhi makes front page?

~~~
revorad
You probably don't know who Paras is and looking at your account details, you
are probably trolling.

~~~
sathyabhat
For the ignorant, mind explaining who's Paras?

~~~
revorad
One of the most helpful and active members of HN, who's helped out a lot of
people here and is an inspiration to a lot of us for having built a successful
business from scratch in a space ruled by Google.

See <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=paraschopra>

